# An small application to check DIAC status without login



## rezaxp

There are a lot of people who are lodged their application 
for migrating to the australia just like me.I found that status
checking proccess is a little difficult and annoying so I decided to
create an small application to help you all.Just put your info 
once and save it so you don't need to enter them frequently 
in the DIAC site.This is just a beta version that I created as quick as 
I could but I will extend it with additional features such as automatic
alerting and etc.
4shared[dot]com/file/E8adp3aQ/ASC.html


----------



## marmegh1981

rezaxp said:


> There are a lot of people who are lodged their application for migrating to the australia just like me.I found that status checking proccess is a little difficult and annoying so I decided to create an small application to help you all.Just put your info once and save it so you don't need to enter them frequently in the DIAC site.This is just a beta version that I created as quick as I could but I will extend it with additional features such as automatic alerting and etc. 4shared[dot]com/file/E8adp3aQ/ASC.html


How can I get this application?


----------

